# Gross Receipt Tax?



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

Surprised this hasn't been brought up before. Maybe it hasn't been an issue. Anyway I would like to know how this has been handled by others. Last year when filling out taxes others here in Albuquerque said that their tax preparers were telling them that they owed GRT. I had heard that according to NM law the person that collects the money is responsible for paying the sales taxes. When they went back to the person that was preparing their taxes they realised that was correct. 

This year one of the drivers here said that I was right however this is why uber issues us a 1099K which makes them a third party and makes us responsible for paying the sales taxes. This is such a crock! What really upsets me is that uber never collects the taxes and expects us to pay it.

One of my friends said we do not have a tax ID# so how can we pay the GRT. 

Well looks like the state is about to pass legislation here that will require us to have buisness licenses to operate uber in NM. To get a buisness license here requires a tax id#. If this happens I definitely will never do uber again! Heck I don't drive now except for one a week, last week uber deposit $4.86 in my account. To bad they didn't have to send me a check!

So how have others dealt with this?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

tomabq said:


> Surprised this hasn't been brought up before. Maybe it hasn't been an issue. Anyway I would like to know how this has been handled by others. Last year when filling out taxes others here in Albuquerque said that their tax preparers were telling them that they owed GRT. I had heard that according to NM law the person that collects the money is responsible for paying the sales taxes. When they went back to the person that was preparing their taxes they realised that was correct.
> 
> This year one of the drivers here said that I was right however this is why uber issues us a 1099K which makes them a third party and makes us responsible for paying the sales taxes. This is such a crock! What really upsets me is that uber never collects the taxes and expects us to pay it.
> 
> ...


Interesting. You don't collect the money either and have no way to add sales tax to the app. I would think that if the person (entity) collecting the money is responsible than the 3rd party (raiser or whomever) would be held responsible for the sales tax.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

3rd party is probably an out of state entity and would claim they don't have to pay it kinda like purchasing something out of state on line and not paying sales tax.


----------



## tomabq (Jan 14, 2015)

This really is an interesting situation. If you read the contract that uber literally makes us agree to holds us liable for all taxes. This includes taxes on the SRF and airport fees, think about that for a moment, we never see these fees either and yet it says it right there in our contract and you and I agreed that we are responsible for these taxes.


----------

